# red coloring for toliet



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

i want to know too!!!


----------



## Sinful_Sparkles (Sep 21, 2010)

Me too!!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's two past thread posts that might be helpful:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/752710-post132.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/753463-post138.html


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here's two past thread posts that might be helpful:
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/752710-post132.html
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/753463-post138.html


Thank you for finding the ideas! I think I'll try the toilet tank route!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd still test it out on a small spot before hand just to be safe. Red is such a hard color to remove if it leaves behind any coloring.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Red? Does anyone know, is that evironmentally safe?


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

Halloweenie1 said:


> Red? Does anyone know, is that evironmentally safe?


It will stain the bowl. Environmentally awesome!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I may try green in our science lab decorated bathroom. But good question Halloweenie, about any color.


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, I did it this year! I purchased red pool dye from Amazon.com, cut an X through the foil of the bottle and created a wick with an old piece of facecloth. I tipped it on it's side behind the float and it gave perfectly "bloody" water on each flush. It did not permanently stain my tank or toliet at all! I have a pic in my halloweenspooktacula album.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

marigolddesigns said:


> Ok, I did it this year! I purchased red pool dye from Amazon.com, cut an X through the foil of the bottle and created a wick with an old piece of facecloth. I tipped it on it's side behind the float and it gave perfectly "bloody" water on each flush. It did not permanently stain my tank or toliet at all! I have a pic in my halloweenspooktacula album.


That is a great idea! I am going to do this for sure in my Haunted Mansion!! Thank you!


----------

